# Anybody Recognize This????



## MAV913 (Dec 14, 2006)

I picked this up in a recent swap and I can't seem to find anything on it. Any help you guy's could give is very appreciated. Thanks John B


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

That would be a Hyperdrive STX(I think that is the letters to it) it was out some time in the mid 90's.

Keith


----------



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes Keith you are absolutely right. It is a Hyperdrive STX .


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

If you look at the right rear ride hight adjuster it has STX on it.


----------



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats what i saw and googled it and i came up with a hyperdrive.


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

calrosse said:


> Yes Keith you are absolutely right. It is a Hyperdrive STX .


So how do ya like ol Tony?I ran his 5000 40c 2 cell's 17.5 this past winter and they was very fast.

Keith


----------



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

Who is tony?


----------



## MAV913 (Dec 14, 2006)

THANKS GUYS I appreciate it. I picked up a huge lot (17 of them) of chassis and have been putting cars together for about a week now. This one came assembled but with a new chassis plate and I never even noticed the ride height adjuster until now (DOAH). Again Thanks.......John B


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

calrosse said:


> Who is tony?


Tony is the guy that own's Power Push Batteries.


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

Hey John,

One thing you have to watch out for on this car is thouse Monoballs on the T-Plate,The plasic gets really lose and wore out and the best thing we found to do was boil the plasic this only works for a little while.


----------



## calrosse (Jan 18, 2009)

I never meet him. I use to live in Boise and i bought some power push from a guy how knows tony realy well and the batteries that i bought were ones that he and his daughter used at some big race. Really good batteries. I like them.


----------

